# Just saying hi!



## e-town (Feb 2, 2010)

hello all! i'm an Egyptian Canadian chick who's planning on moving to Cairo for the first time at the end of this year.. i think it'll be an interesting experience because i'm not exactly a foreigner, but wouldn't consider myself a local either, especially with the obvious Canadian accent i have when speaking Arabic haha.. i've visited Egypt tons of times for extended periods though and can't wait to live and work there and have the opportunity to visit extended family on a regular basis! just thought i'd introduce myself..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi e-town

Welcome to the forum, we look forward to your contributions on our board.. you may even be able to help with queries on the Canadian board.. have a look.
We always like regular contributors and their ideas etc

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

e-town said:


> hello all! i'm an Egyptian Canadian chick who's planning on moving to Cairo for the first time at the end of this year.. i think it'll be an interesting experience because i'm not exactly a foreigner, but wouldn't consider myself a local either, especially with the obvious Canadian accent i have when speaking Arabic haha.. i've visited Egypt tons of times for extended periods though and can't wait to live and work there and have the opportunity to visit extended family on a regular basis! just thought i'd introduce myself..


Hi

:wave:

Just saying "hi" back


----------



## e-town (Feb 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi e-town
> 
> Welcome to the forum, we look forward to your contributions on our board.. you may even be able to help with queries on the Canadian board.. have a look.
> We always like regular contributors and their ideas etc
> ...


thanks Maiden! i'll definitely check out the Canadian forum - never thought about that.. i look forward to interacting with you all!


----------



## e-town (Feb 2, 2010)

Sam said:


> Hi
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Just saying "hi" back


haha you made me smile.. have a great evening!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

e-town said:


> hello all! i'm an Egyptian Canadian chick who's planning on moving to Cairo for the first time at the end of this year.. i think it'll be an interesting experience because i'm not exactly a foreigner, but wouldn't consider myself a local either, especially with the obvious Canadian accent i have when speaking Arabic haha.. i've visited Egypt tons of times for extended periods though and can't wait to live and work there and have the opportunity to visit extended family on a regular basis! just thought i'd introduce myself..




Hi there,

Good luck with your plans 

And I agree with you, you will definitely find it to be an "interesting" experience, probably more than just "interesting"


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello 

Good luck for your move, you will definitely find it interesting living here, I definitely am!

Best wishes x


----------

